# IH986 no power steering



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

Bought new to us IH986 with cab to bale with. For its age its in real good condition. It started out ok, then steering got weaker and weaker. Finished up baling with no power steering. Pulled MCV off today and all looked good except for pump. It is real loose and no problem seeing shaft move around with a lot of play. So, what's the best thing to do replace pump and hope the best or is there something I' m missing?


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I know there are some tests you can do to determine if it's the pump or a restriction in one of the ports but I'm not sure exactly what to look for. Ask the boys over on the RedPower forum they'll have ya fixed up in no time!
http://www.redpowermagazine.com/forums/forum/3-boards/


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

The mcv pump is most likely the culprit. Went through this on my 1566, pump took care of it. Cleanliness is of the utmost concern while working on the mcv.


----------

